# Crown xls 1000 vs Behringer 3000dsp



## ml92 (May 16, 2012)

Hey guys,
I have a 15" sub in ported box and the bash500 amp i'm running just doesnt keep up and has clipping issues when run too hard.

I'm looking into these 2 amps and wonder what you guys think is the better option.
From what I can tell the behringer will have more overall power and the dsp eq option looks interesting. But crown should have much better quality correct?

How important is the DSP option for my type of setup. I run this sub for 95% home theater. I'm able to get these 2 amps at about the same price so that is why they are chosen against each other.

Any input or other suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Are you certain the amp is causing the problems? The driver could be at fault, the high pass filter might be set wrong, the tuning frequency of the port may not be matched to the driver/cabinet volume, etc. You can certainly try another amp to see if that's the culprit, but there are a few other potential areas to consider before spending money.


----------



## ml92 (May 16, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the reply, I actually borrowed an amp from a friend and could turn the volume far higher with a less distorted sound and no clipping issues. I forgot to put that in my post, thanks for the reminder.

Any thoughts on amp comparison? or the need for DSP?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't have any hands on experience with either product, so hopefully one of the more DIY-savvy folks will chime in. They will need to know the make and model of the driver though, otherwise all their answers will be just speculation, so posting that info would be helpful to them.


----------

